# When Has The Government Actually Helped You?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The other night, Mrs Slippy and I were discussing our lives together, our Son's lives and their futures as well as our future. For some damn reason, the Government as an Obstacle to our Freedoms began to dominate my thoughts and I began to really think hard when the government actually HELPED us and I couldn't come up with ONE time.

Aside from the Greatest Military Power that the World has ever seen, what has the government ever done on behalf of We The People?

Well, maybe the Interstate Highway System? So we have the Military and The Interstates...Is that it?

Other than that, I freakin' could not think of a time where the government did us any good. At every step of our lives, government has gotten in the way, not helped us. Gov has extorted my earnings as well as made business difficult. Gov has created more hurdles and taken my liberties away, over taxed me, and tried to make us all criminals many times over...

But never helped us!

Am I missing something?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would say that it paved the way for economic success for my community but due to NAFTA, I can't even say that.

That I even think about the government says that the government is nothing more than an intrusive hindrance.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Other then allowing me to service in the Army I can't think of anything either. Could go on with things that they have stopped, blocked, harassed, or fined me for over the years. You'd think after all the money I've paid them over the years I'd catch a break once.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Thinking...thinking,,,,
I've got nothing....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Other then allowing me to service in the Army I can't think of anything either. Could go on with things that they have stopped, blocked, harassed, or fined me for over the years. You'd think after all the money I've paid them over the years I'd catch a break once.


They "allowed" you to serve in the military? They wanted you to do that.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Just drove home on a highway that was salted by the road crews getting a light icing tonight. 

Reason why I was out - comeing back from a medical appointment - doctors trained / educated in government schools , bill paid for by the government . 

I ate a meal and was assured the food was safe due to the government - public health and food safety inspectors. 

Drank water that was produced in a government water plant with other government agencies overseaing the safety of it. 

Drove a vehicle that has a lot of governmnet reuired safety equiment - seat belts, brakes, air bags. Vehicle had ot pass vehicle crash standards. 

Had a fire crew out a couple years ago - short and an electrical fire - pulled the meter and used a fire extingusiher but sure was nice to knwo when they were on site to knwo I was not going to lose the house or garage. 

Have used both government ground and air ambulances. 

Currently utilizing a government research and developed internet to respond to this ridiculas post wondering if the government ever did anything for you. 

You don't take prescription drugs? What was prescription drugs prior to the FDA? Snake oil that is what , some wonder elixer with arsinic as an ingrediant. 

You don't remember seeing the air in a large metro area in the early to mid 70's ? The air pollution prior to the Clean Air act  was very real , you could see the air - never good. We had a river catch fire. Clean water or at least rivers not burning is a good thing that government did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Just drove home on a highway that was salted by the road crews getting a light icing tonight.
> 
> Reason why I was out - comeing back from a medical appointment - doctors trained / educated in government schools , bill paid for by the government .
> 
> ...


Oh, @Slippy is going to have a lot of fun with this. Me? I'm about to go to bed so that I can get up and go to a private doctor's appointment. Me? I'm thankful that medicine isn't totally controlled by the government. A shame it is controlled as it is, or the better treatment would be natural instead of corporate. 
See how you are convoluted in thought? I'll bet not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Just drove home on a highway that was salted by the road crews getting a light icing tonight.
> 
> Reason why I was out - comeing back from a medical appointment - doctors trained / educated in government schools , bill paid for by the government .
> 
> ...


Oh oh oh! You forgot how the Patriot Act made you safer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Travel and spend time in countries I would have never been to. As for roads private industry can and would do a much better job at lower cost. Government should be limited to things like LE, fire and Military . There may be a need for a few others here and there.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Oh, @Slippy is going to have a lot of fun with this. Me? I'm about to go to bed so that I can get up and go to a private doctor's appointment. Me? I'm thankful that medicine isn't totally controlled by the government. A shame it is controlled as it is, or the better treatment would be natural instead of corporate.
> See how you are convoluted in thought? I'll bet not.


A PRIVATE doctor? Do you only think of yourself? You could pay for TWO government doctors with the same money and help some poor illegal with syphilis. Or even @RJAMES.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are going backwards now with a new Dem Governor . Private education in many forms kicks public schools ass in results and cost. What private does for $8,000 cost the State 13 to $15,000. The private gets results the State does not. But because the teachers Union help get him elected he is trying to stop private education.
Last school we built here ended up cost almost twice as much with the State doing it. That kind of stuff is common.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The government has never helped me--other than give me back the money I paid into Social Security.

The need to protect me from myself first showed up as the Wisconsin Helmet Law. Then thousands of dollars in property taxes on my first house. After that it bilked me for 37 dollars to carry a CCW card, which is actually an "infringement."

I'm glad the local libtard government stays on the isthmus, which is eight to ten miles away.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The government may be there for us in some shape or form, can’t really think of anything, problem is, they make everything so difficult with all the bureaucratic red tape, it doesn’t pay to ask them for anything, it’s all by design. “I’m from the government and we are here to help “, no thanks. The military is the only positive I can think of......


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The only thing I can truly think of besides Freedom provided by the military, and Roads.... I purchased my first home in 2015 and got an FHA loan, which lowered my down payment significantly.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You just had to get me going huh. A client of mine is president / ceo of a for profit college in several states including CA. Do the open secrets research on obamas / kam Harris biggest donor group and you'll find it was an association on California public school professors. And whoa what does kami harris parents do? Yep both of them. Obamas Dept of Ed waged war on private colleges. Remember heald college a nearly 150 year old business shuttered because of three criminal employees lying to students for commissions they would get. These schools, private, MUST find 70% of their enrolled students ( not graduates ) jobs or future students would not get federal loans. The government funded schools have a zero percent requirement and as such about 33-35% are found employment.



Smitty901 said:


> We are going backwards now with a new Dem Governor . Private education in many forms kicks public schools ass in results and cost. What private does for $8,000 cost the State 13 to $15,000. The private gets results the State does not. But because the teachers Union help get him elected he is trying to stop private education.
> Last school we built here ended up cost almost twice as much with the State doing it. That kind of stuff is common.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The sad thing is other then military there is nothing Government has done for me that private enterprise can’t.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After considerable thought and careful contemplation.............I got zilch.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For me it's upholding several contracts. My hearing is terrible The VA got me almost $6K in hearing aids for less than $100 in under 90 days. I think if we look at the promises that have been kept then it becomes clearer


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> This should be interesting.


We'll see...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Just drove home on a highway that was salted by the road crews getting a light icing tonight.


The cities and states use to pay private companies to maintain roads or use prisoners. but now they hire state workers who are given massive pensions



RJAMES said:


> comeing back from a medical appointment - doctors trained / educated in government schools , bill paid for by the government


really - your doctor went to a government medical school.. which was was that?? (USU)



RJAMES said:


> I ate a meal and was assured the food was safe due to the government - public health and food safety inspectors.


here is where the free market and reporting comes into play... any company that was producing bad food would be sigled out and end up out of business



RJAMES said:


> Drank water that was produced in a government water plant with other government agencies overseaing the safety of it


see above same as food... once people know water is bad they will not drink it....



RJAMES said:


> Drove a vehicle that has a lot of governmnet reuired safety equiment - seat belts, brakes, air bags. Vehicle had ot pass vehicle crash standards.


all these safety features cost us a ton of money



RJAMES said:


> Had a fire crew out a couple years ago - short and an electrical fire - pulled the meter and used a fire extingusiher but sure was nice to knwo when they were on site to knwo I was not going to lose the house or garage.


around here we have a volunteer fire department - you know where the community works together... total cost is low, no retirement plans, etc.. the community does fund raisers to purchase equipment



RJAMES said:


> prescription drugs


snake oil makes for a great movie scene but most people know if a medicine was working and lets face it, doctors are not going to use or recommend a drug if it is know to be bad - PLUS FDA has allowed some bad stuff so I would not brag about them


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

The government gave me some new clothes once. They were green and baggy, but I think they were new.


----------

